# General > Music >  Big Gig 2008

## MR Music

big gig 2008 is in the early stages of planning.

last year was a huge success.


this year its over one day.

its an all day gig.

so initially, i am asking what YOU, the music community what you want to hear at this years big gig.

i.e. what bands you want to hear and see.

thank you.

----------


## Jeid

Been thinking about it, here's who I'd like to see...

Foo Fighters(they'll be in Europe doing warm-up shows for the Big Gig)
Muse(writing a new album, good chance to debut the new songs)
Nirvana(with Kurt)
Led Zep(they are rumoured to be touring)
Metallica(they’re booking festivals)
Queen (with Freddie Mercury)
GNR (Original Line Up)
AC/DC

----------


## MR Music

right on that.

got any contact numbers?

and could you lend me a sub?

lol.

----------


## moncur

oh flip! I had all those numbers on ma old phone but I flogged it on t'internet to one of them phone recycling companies!

hmmmm not really sure what bands I want to hear, I mean theres a lot of good bands who played last year but I've not heard of any new bands coming about since then. I fair enjoyed Pepsi's massive long named band (the name of which escapes me) who played n 2006. How many bands are you looking for?

----------


## theboysintheband

Are there any plans to bring up a main headline act from the south like someone mentioned before?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

If it is going to be a one day thing, I really think you should consider having it away from town centres, have it somewhere in a large field area with a large barn, have an indoor and outdoor set up incase of bad weather and play later in the evening to say 2a.m. That way you can start later so the bands at the bottom of the bill have more chance of getting some spectators.

I think the idea of having a big gig for Caithness and their bands and then to have a band from down south to headline it is not very fair on local musicians. How about better to organise a super group of local musicians to round of the evening, get them to rehearse an 8 song set, or gather round and find 6 to 8 songs they all already know and put them at the top of the bill.

Unfortunately I probably won't be able to go again, but would definately expect to hear No Exit Wound, Astronot, Empty Fortune and the other usual suspects, and would also like to see Howlin' Gaels and Sutherland and Son and Whisky play at it.

----------


## MR Music

well the powers that be are requesting a more varied set of bands.

so anything from blues to folk.

the best place we can have locally is the dammies. there are other parties involved.

i have already thought of a few groups, but i really need the suggestion of the people.


im taking note of all the groups asked for (especially jeids lol)

keep em coming.

----------


## MR Music

woops, forgot to say.

the biggest question i have for you all is...

do you want less bands and more slot time, or same set up as last year, more bands, shorter slot time.

PLEASE CONSIDER: the punters perception.

----------


## Metalattakk

Personal punter's viewpoint:

Less bands, more slot time. Means less change-over hassle, and the established bands get the chance to really work the crowd for the benefit of the crowd. The less established bands then get the chance to _learn_ how to work the crowd.

As for line-up? God, who knows. I'd like Astronot and Crimson Tide for definite.

How you can expect a massively varied line-up, I do not know? There are very few folk acts, or even blues acts out there, and even so, how many folk fans are going to sit through the deafening Crimson Tide waiting for their favourites to appear, and likewise, how many Crimson Tide fans are going to hang around while some stuffy folk trio warble on? Diversity is a utopian ideal, I feel.

Mind you, as long as thon hippy geezer who played the keyboards on his own at the first Big Gig gets another shottie, I'll be happy.

----------


## BigKev

A punter and a player's perspective:
An hour is about the right amount of time for the bands playing throught the day, a bit longer for the 2 or 3 headliners.
As for varied, yeah its a good idea, as long as they have an appropriate block in the day, group genres together to get the full biased crowd at that time. but also bear in mind the age of the fans, e.g. i reckon the folk lot wont want to stay late, and the age group who will be there later on will be more appreciative of say, ct and astronot. 
could do with a stand that sold blow up chairs or sumit, all that standing around.....
Who is organising it this year? 
I will be most likely entering a band, you know me, as much stage time as i can get!!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

The Shee are doing festivals. One of the best all-female folk bands around. It'll cost you, though, but no-one would be disappointed.

www.myspace.com/theshee

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> A punter and a player's perspective:
> An hour is about the right amount of time for the bands playing throught the day, a bit longer for the 2 or 3 headliners.
> As for varied, yeah its a good idea, as long as they have an appropriate block in the day, group genres together to get the full biased crowd at that time. but also bear in mind the age of the fans, e.g. i reckon the folk lot wont want to stay late, and the age group who will be there later on will be more appreciative of say, ct and astronot. 
> could do with a stand that sold blow up chairs or sumit, all that standing around.....
> Who is organising it this year? 
> I will be most likely entering a band, you know me, as much stage time as i can get!!


You've clearly never been to a folk festival, then... or at least one I've been to anyway.

----------


## rob murray

> Been thinking about it, here's who I'd like to see...
> 
> Foo Fighters(they'll be in Europe doing warm-up shows for the Big Gig)
> Muse(writing a new album, good chance to debut the new songs)
> Nirvana(with Kurt)
> Led Zep(they are rumoured to be touring)
> Metallica(theyre booking festivals)
> Queen (with Freddie Mercury)
> GNR (Original Line Up)
> AC/DC


If you can bring back Freddie, why not Bon ?

----------


## theboysintheband

> I think the idea of having a big gig for Caithness and their bands and then to have a band from down south to headline it is not very fair on local musicians.


 
There always seems to be a fair few folk goin' to these gigs but wouldn't it be class if it was packed? I cant speak for all local musicians but I know I'd rather play 2nd last (or before) to a packed field than last to a considerably smaller crowd and gettin' to Headline! Assuming the chosen band could pull a big crowd, of course!

----------


## moncur

> I cant speak for all local musicians but I know I'd rather play 2nd last (or before) to a packed field than last to a considerably smaller crowd and gettin' to Headline! Assuming the chosen band could pull a big crowd, of course!


Totally agree with you, Empty Fortune played 2nd last on the Friday night last year, and it was good fun even if a lot of the crowd may not have been there to see us specifically. Plus it also gave me enough time to pack up ma gear and get masel to skins after the gig finished.

----------


## moncur

> do you want less bands and more slot time, or same set up as last year, more bands, shorter slot time.


Judging by the changeover times last year, 15 minutes was a fraction too long for changeovers (a lot of standing about once it had all been done, but doing it in 1 hour slots was simplest idea. So prob give each band 50 minutes to play and 10 minute changeover time. Then maybe give the last 2 bands a tad longer to play, say 1 hour then 1 and a half hours. The more experienced bands were a LOT quicker at changing over and getting levels sorted last year.

----------


## MR Music

good good.

well i will go with shorter at start and longer towards end.

well the powers that be had said that many punters "wanted more variation" than last year.

but i agree, there arent that many different styles locally.

a reggae band in caithness downpour...now thats classy.

its the ttia that are behind the event again.

and its me K Dragon/David J Hobbs organising it again.

----------


## Jeid

Have they actually gone out and asked all the punters?

----------


## the_big_mac

> good good.
> 
> 
> well the powers that be had said that many punters "wanted more variation" than last year.



That translates to one load mouth wuman moaned and now we all have to suffer because of her.

----------


## foreveruntitled

> That translates to one load mouth wuman moaned and now we all have to suffer because of her.


I don't think that variation means we will have to suffer.

----------


## zebedy

> plus no exit wounds would b great to hear



Want a wee tasty before the Big gig?

we are playing skins this friday! ( tomorrow ) ARGH!!

7pm start  :Smile:

----------


## zebedy

The Fooze For Big Gig?

----------


## padfoot

> Want a wee tasty before the Big gig?
> 
> we are playing skins this friday! ( tomorrow ) ARGH!!
> 
> 7pm start


haha yeah i certainly do am goin to skins 2moz nite since missed uz in the newmarket

----------


## moncur

any news on the big gig?

----------


## Thurso Town Improvements

Everything is fine. David is on holiday for a couple of weeks Doreen.

----------


## zebedy

Can Thurso Town Improvments or Mr K put out a list of all the bands confirmed yet?

----------


## Thurso Town Improvements

Sorry David has them but I think Richard has kindly put them on Bebo. I will ask David answer this when he returns. Thank you all for your interest. 

Doreen

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Sorry David has them but I think Richard has kindly put them on Bebo. I will ask David answer this when he returns. Thank you all for your interest. 
> 
> Doreen


Ah, but that is the old list from before all the bands were confirmed

----------


## Gleber2

Some of you will be pleased to know that the same Radio Rentals PA will be supplied this year with Chobbersjnr at the mixer. Last year the PA man was told to turn down by the Police when the first band was on stage. This would indicate that the PA was more than adequate.

----------


## loganbiffy

> Some of you will be pleased to know that the same Radio Rentals PA will be supplied this year with Chobbersjnr at the mixer. Last year the PA man was told to turn down by the Police when the first band was on stage. This would indicate that the PA was more than adequate.


Lol, yup that was us!

The police told them to turn us down haha.
bunch of noisy gits that No Exit Wound, as you well know Gleber!!

----------


## Gleber2

> Lol, yup that was us!
> 
> The police told them to turn us down haha.
> bunch of noisy gits that No Exit Wound, as you well know Gleber!!


Ma loogs are still buzzan from 'e last time!!!!!! ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> Ma loogs are still buzzan from 'e last time!!!!!!


lol, sorry about that!

Would it be possible to come out on tuesday for a practice and use some of your fine equipment?

Would be much appreciated!

----------


## Gleber2

No probs. Call the Hobbit!!!

----------


## loganbiffy

> No probs. Call the Hobbit!!!


Cheers Mr. Gleber, i shall get in touch with said hobbit!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Cheers Mr. Gleber, i shall get in touch with said hobbit!


Said hobbit says 70% OK will confirm by end of night...

Log you sound awfully like Yoda. Anyone ever told you that

----------


## loganbiffy

> Said hobbit says 70% OK will confirm by end of night...
> 
> Log you sound awfully like Yoda. Anyone ever told you that


Haha, Fact of the matter is yes, been told many times i type like Yoda i have!

Yeh man, keep me posted on the situation.
You get your MM4 ok the other night?

Cheers my friend!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Haha, Fact of the matter is yes, been told many times i type like Yoda i have!
> 
> Yeh man, keep me posted on the situation.
> You get your MM4 ok the other night?
> 
> Cheers my friend!


ROFL

Aye I got the blue beastie. If it wasn't for the fact I'm using it in mix down I'd say you keep hold of it & I'll get it back when I need it. But I'm using it....panning phaser baby

Darth vader taking over outer space & yoda exploring inner space is indeed the fundamental difference between the good & the bad

zeeeeeeeeee

----------


## zebedy

zzzzzzzzzzzzbbbzzzzz

I have no idea what your both on about but thought i'd through a Zbz in about it! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> zzzzzzzzzzzzbbbzzzzz
> 
> I have no idea what your both on about but thought i'd through a Zbz in about it!


ROFL LMAO how I'm lolling yeehaw
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzbbbbzzzzzzzzzzz to you to.

Danny Dyer in Human Traffic Darth & Yoda and the fundamental difference.

you zee

----------


## loganbiffy

> ROFL LMAO how I'm lolling yeehaw
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzbbbbzzzzzzzzzzz to you to.
> 
> Danny Dyer in Human Traffic Darth & Yoda and the fundamental difference.
> 
> you zee


Oh now your yapping my language!
Zee all around!!

----------


## zebedy

*nods*


*smiles*


Zee?  :Confused: lol:

----------


## K dragon

im a bit lost at whats going on at moment but here is whos currently on the list if all goes well.


nemesis
no exit wound
megawatt
duress
falter
crimsontide
the prolifics
empty fortune
saxifer
the loosenotes

enjoy

----------


## Chobbersjnr

is that the order it's going to run in Dave??

& I'm guessing at a 12 (noon) start & about a 10pm close??

& I'm assuming you're aware of updates on the PA front.

awrabest

Cjnr

----------


## zebedy

Whats the time slots  looking to be like?

and yeah is that the running order?

----------


## K dragon

that is the running order.

here are the times.


nemesis 2.00-2.35

no exit wound 2.45-3.20

duress 3.30-4.15

megawatt 4.25-5.10

falter 5.20-6.20

crimsontide 6.30-7.30

the prolifics 7.40-8.40

empty fortune 8.50-9.50

saxifer 10.00-11.00

the loosenotes 11.10- 11.55

----------


## Jeid

Ten minute changeovers? A touch on the optimistic side I think, but good luck none the less, you'll need it.

Shame about the PA, but hopefully it sounds better this year  :Smile:

----------


## fingalmacool

> that is the running order.
> 
> here are the times.
> 
> 
> nemesis 2.00-2.35
> 
> no exit wound 2.45-3.20
> 
> ...


 
Is it me or is the line up the wrong way round, with the exception of Crimson Tide who should be rounding the gig off as they are probably the most travelled and the most talented, but maybe there is method in the line up that escapes most, so with this in mind the end of the night can be line danced and headbanged away by an interesting crowd, I hope??? ::

----------


## phil_moonbeam

everyone seems to complain about the radio rentals pa system thanks should go out to the guys who put it together as it is not easy coming up with a 10k plus pa system in caithness
and getting all the gear to work together so praise should be given to dave,issac and sparky who put your radio rentals system together

----------


## Jeid

That was the problem... it didn't work. Hopefully they can get together before the gig and try to iron out any faults. I'm sure they'd all benefit from that  :Smile: 

Good luck.

----------


## Gleber2

Two of Sparkies speaker burned out but, apart from that, it worked. What would be the point of a more powerful system when the Police complain about the noise. It was with great reluctance that we agreed to do the PA this year, but if we had not, the gig would have been cancelled because no other PA could be found in the Highlands and to go further afield would have been too expensive.
The proposed running order is ridiculous but only K.Dragon knows why. Duress, according to one of its members, is defunct. as is Nemesis. Perhaps they are staying together for the gig. The headliners can't pull a crowd in the Orange Room and they had top spots last year. 
Screw the nut MR. Dragon!!!!!

----------


## stratman

> That was the problem... it didn't work. Hopefully they can get together before the gig and try to iron out any faults. I'm sure they'd all benefit from that 
> 
> Good luck.


The feedback I got at the Big Gig was nothing but positive.  The organisers via kdragon told me to limit the volume.  What were your issues?  You have left them  very  late in the day to flag up, especially as I was in personal  contact with you thanking you for your help soon after last years event.  If small bands like yourselves could pull the crowds to warrant it, money could  invested in purchasing  matched high powered sound reinforcement.  Many days of work prior to last years effort went into having a system prepared to sound remarkably good and work flawlessly as I believe it did.  I can understand although not accept a prima donna attitude from artists whose name  pulls countless thousands to large commercial festivals around our islands, but let us not forget, The Big Gig is a charity event in a small rural town and support each other in putting on a successful and enjoyable event on a very tight budget.

Thanks for your comment Phil Moonbeam.

----------


## stratman

Please check the request for constructive feedback from Camara (who received nothing) a few posts above the silent Jeid.  Also the positive comments from experienced musicians Doc Rock and Killarifts.  Based on this feedback I was lead to believe that our work was well received last year. Why raise issues now?

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...t=30418&page=3

----------


## phil_moonbeam

nice one gleeber 2 it could do with a more varied lineup like the fats band . comunique or the howlin gaels to play to give it a lineup to please everyone not just the chosen few who think they run the music scene some of the old hasbeens as they have been called have forgotten more than these young pups could ever learn

----------


## K dragon

these young pups played for free.

gales were asked last year.

the phats band has never come forward to play,

and last year they played in the new market, when big gig was on.

there is far too much tension, animosity and downright aggressive critiscm going on.

can we all just remember this is for charity.

you forget the older groups were young too.

everybody has to start somewhere.

this is supposed to be about FUN, MUSIC, ENJOYMENT, 

a chance for a musical community to come together and SUPPORT each other.

there has been no favouritism in selection THOSE are the bands who came FORWARD, and requested to play.

regardless of comments the set list is what it is.

the sound is what it is.

nothing is going to change. so lets just enjoy the day when it comes.

and im sorry to all the groups for the lack of support, and to stratman because they did a fantastic job last year and will continue to do so im sure.


you have my complete and under faith and trust in this matter.

i personally look forward to the day, to hear the talent, and have a good time, although i will be working on site as hard as i possibly can, because these guys will do their part to the best of their abilities, which is fantastic and amazing for a small community.

----------


## CGinniver

Here here to that! Lets not forget a congrats to yourself for organising all this on your lonesome self! Catch up soon this week or next?

----------


## Jeid

I actually meant to reply to Camra about said PA, but never got round to it... my bad.

Anyway, from what I remember... the vocals were farting... a lot. The monitor mix was non-existent. When I was out front, I could've picked out a number of faults, but who am I to criticise right? I'm just a young musician.

Like I said, good luck this year. Hopefully it pulls together a bit better.

As for the line-up... it baffles me a bit tbh. I thought that Nemesis, Duress and Empty Fortune had split up? Perhaps not...

----------


## the_big_mac

> Empty Fortune had split up? Perhaps not...


Naw, just the money making side of it had a lovers tiff which was thankfully resolved in time to put ourselves forward for this years gig.   :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

Anyone got mayonnaise?

----------


## moncur

Duress aren't split up either, its just impossible for us all to get a day off work at the same time on the same weekend.

----------


## Jeid

Having read my post back to myself... I should clarify what I've said.

By no means is it intended to poke fun at the people who organised the PA. Apologies if it's come across that way. I appreciate that a great deal of time and effort went into sorting out the PA for the Big Gig last year. Kudos to you.

The Doc and Killarifts played on the Saturday, perhaps their sound was a bit/lot better than when we played on the Friday night? By no means am I an expert in sound, but I can be pretty sure about what sounds good and what doesn't sound good(of course... opinions etc etc). I'm also highly confident that I'm not the only person who thought that the sound could've been better, but not everyone is outspoken, so we have to respect that. It's not an easy task and I'm sure everyone appreciates your effort. Again... good luck this year. Hope things run smoothly.

----------


## moncur

Excuse my ignorance but who are The Loosenotes?

what style are they?

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

The Loosenotes are now know as *Bad Reputations* - the ultimate rock blues band on the scene just now imho.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Having read my post back to myself... I should clarify what I've said.
> 
> By no means is it intended to poke fun at the people who organised the PA. Apologies if it's come across that way. I appreciate that a great deal of time and effort went into sorting out the PA for the Big Gig last year. Kudos to you.
> 
> The Doc and Killarifts played on the Saturday, perhaps their sound was a bit/lot better than when we played on the Friday night? By no means am I an expert in sound, but I can be pretty sure about what sounds good and what doesn't sound good(of course... opinions etc etc). I'm also highly confident that I'm not the only person who thought that the sound could've been better, but not everyone is outspoken, so we have to respect that. It's not an easy task and I'm sure everyone appreciates your effort. Again... good luck this year. Hope things run smoothly.


Apologies accepted & thank you Jeid :Wink: 

It could be said that things can always always ALWAYS be better. In truth it was Stratman's 1st extended PA job that he carried out to the best of his abilities in conjunction with Camra. PA (front of house mixing) is an ever increasing learning curve that gets a whole lot harder when physical walls are removed from the equation. It's not easy. The "radio rentals look" is exactly that an appearance that has no real baring on the sound that can be produced from said rig. I'm sure in the year it will have been stratman has learned a lot as have I & anybody else who is truly interested in music/sound progression

I (we) reluctantly agreed as those that are in the know can varify every avenue was exhausted before QPQ were approached in a last attempt to get a sound system for the event. We agreed to do it through community spirit & a want to see TBG08 go ahead in as good a fashion as possible. I will be there to supply & operate a PA system to the best of my abilities along with 2 other worthy cohorts who know an XLR from a jack & a DI from an EQ.

People can suggest things about sound (in particular the onstage monitor sounds, to give the bands the best sound as possible is often far from easy) & it is my decision ultimately whether I employ these suggestions or not (re FOH) but at least I know what the crack is if people speak to me because what is the point in bringing it up afterwards??? it's to late by then & frankly by then we no longer care

I hope the event works out well & everything goes to plan

Amen to K dragon for his post. I couldn't agree more

& I (through gritted teeth) look forward to a succesfull event

Cjnr.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

what is the crack re backline & drumkit??

also I would like to suggest that the steps on to the stage be a lot sturdier than the 2 previous years, They felt pretty shaky to me & I'm only wee :Smile:

----------


## veekay

[quote=Chobbersjnr;391670] I will be there to supply & operate a PA system to the best of my abilities along with 2 other worthy cohorts who know an XLR from a jack & a DI from an EQ.

They are going to  have  very good sound this year then

----------


## K dragon

i believe custom made steps will be supplied.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

[quote=veekay;391969]


> I will be there to supply & operate a PA system to the best of my abilities along with 2 other worthy cohorts who know an XLR from a jack & a DI from an EQ.
> 
> They are going to have very good sound this year then


why thank you very much indeed




> i believe custom made steps will be supplied.


good to hear K. I started imagining what it would be like to fall through with a bass bin or something...nice one dude

----------


## Jeid

How much is entry for this year's event?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> How much is entry for this year's event?


40 000 pesos' a leg sir

----------


## K dragon

a price was discussed although i cant remember, not really my dept. but im sure it will be posted up here soon enough with the posters etc etc etc.

man i have typed etc lots today.

----------

